# Wer hat Spaß an Java?



## sejaba (29. Jun 2006)

Hallo an alle!
Ich studiere und habe als Nebenfach Informatik. Da gibt´s jede Woche neue Aufgaben, bei denen man ein kleines Programm schreiben muss?
Wer hat Lust mir dabei zu helfen?
Sind auch nur noch 3 Aufgaben.
Über Hilfe wäre ich mehr als dankbar :lol:
Meldet euch doch mal!


----------



## Lim_Dul (29. Jun 2006)

Stell doch deine Probleme, die du hast hier rein, dann versuchen wir dir zu helfen. Hausaufgaben wird dir vermutlich keiner lösen.


----------



## thE_29 (29. Jun 2006)

Und verschoben..

Es geht eigentlich net darum "wer hat Spaß an Java" sondern "Wer hat Spaß an Zeit gratis zu verschenken"

Und das hat nunmal in der jetzigen Zeit kaum noch wer..


Bzw.: Eine Hand wäscht die andere..


Warum sollte dir jemand helfen einen akademisch Grad zu erlangen ohne das für ihn was rausschaut und du verdienst am Ende deines Lebens das zigfache von dem hier, nur ohne dem User der dir vielleicht hilft, wärst du niemals so weit ^^


Immer dran denken, am anderen Ende sitzt auch nur ein Mensch und kein Codegenerator..


----------



## byte (29. Jun 2006)

Och, in letzter Zeit häufen sich die Fälle, wo hier KEIN Mensch am Ende der Leitung sitzt, sondern irgendein Spambot.  :lol:


----------



## moormaster (29. Jun 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Och, in letzter Zeit häufen sich die Fälle, wo hier KEIN Mensch am Ende der Leitung sitzt, sondern irgendein Spambot.  :lol:



Hab aber noch keine Spambots erlebt, die Fragen/Aufgaben von Usern analysieren, selbstständig lösen und samt Kommentaren und Lösungsweg hier reinposten 

Wobei son automatischer FAQ zitier-Bot wäre auch ganz lustig *g*

würde aber auf dauer alles zuspammen


----------



## thE_29 (29. Jun 2006)

http://www.nichtlustig.de/comics/full/020622.jpg :bae:


----------



## foobar (29. Jun 2006)

@sejaba Warum studierst du Informatik, wenn du keinen Bock aufs Hacken hast? Macht doch mehr Spaß als zu beweisen, daß 1 größer ist als 0 ;-)


----------



## Roar (29. Jun 2006)

wieviel zahlst du denn? :autsch:
:arrow: http://www.java-forum.org/de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=348


----------



## lin (29. Jun 2006)

> Wer hat Lust mir dabei zu helfen?


das ist doch keine Hilfe für dich, schadet nur dir selbst und dem, der dir hilft, bringts auch nichts. Wenn du Java lernen willst, musst du halt auch die Aufgaben machen. Die machen zwar Anfangs keinen Spass, aber wenn du dann den einen oder anderen Erfolg verbuchst, dann wirst auch du Spass an der Sache bekommen.


----------

